# Husband feel humiliated have I been too far?



## annabella49 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi 

At first I need to apologize for that terrible english but, as u did guess, it's not my native language.

So Im a beautician and my husband, for 3 years now, just become policeman. All is great but with the job, daily things to do, my yoga… I struggle to get some time with him To fix that, we did decide to make some sport together. Few month before the pandemy… What was the more complicated was to find a sport that can fit for both of us. I wanted salsa but he refuses, he wants tennis but i hate racket sport… So finally after hours of search and discussion he proposed me judo. I first refuse it but because I see we were blocked I said ok let’s try it…
Finally, after a dozeon of lessons, we both had fun going there. I had the feeling to improve and feel really good practicing. We were on the same club, same training but we had our partner for the “fight part” in the end of the lesson. With the covid, we can’t go anymore, so a few days ago, he asked me to practice at home. Sure why not? We used a mat for safety and worked on the moves as in training. After one hour he challenged me in a friendly match, like for the normal session “if I dare” and he’ll show me “who’s the boss, it’s not like polish nails or yoga things…”, "let's fight fatty". Im a bit overweight (1m72 for 82kg of full love) but it has never be a problem for me, i accept me as I am and im ok for gentle teasing. I do it too for policemen..

We hang each other kimono and turn around. I quickly noticed the previous exercices tired him more than me. I pull his sleeve, to the left, to the right, I straighten my leg out and fall on him to the ground. He struggle to escape but I hold his wrists, i pin him and count to 10 (we need to pin the opponent 10 sec to win). I gently tease him "ow your fatty got you badly babe" but it didnt make it smile...

I help him to get up and we prepare for 2nd round."Let's go big boy show me what u got!" Now he seems really focus. I can't stop giggling while he seems really serious. He tried to crotch my leg but I counter him, he fall and so I lie on his back. I catch one his arm and bend it on his back. I can't stop my laugh and I tease him "you are under arrest young male for lack of respect to elders" while I pull out his kimono pant and spank him. Yes I forget, i am older I am 29 and he is 25 so Im his "old wife"(dont know if there is an equivalent to my language)
I get up and can't stop laughing. I prepare for another round telling him "ready for another spank babe?" But he was mad saying "no no stop that" and leave the room.

Well it seems silly for me at first but atmosphere is now so cold. He just ignore me, dont talk and isolate himself... I tried to talk him but he instantly get mad and leave the room... I asked him if it's because judo is said na and anyway that sport is sh*t and he doesnt want to do it anymore....

I think i've been too far on my teasing but during the action I just find it funny and I didn't exept at all it could have hurt his ego...
Any ideas on how I can deal with that?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

He needs to grow up and stop being a sore loser. You both need to stop with the name-calling.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

You got a little too nasty in making fun of him. Why not arrange to do it a third time, pretend to fight hard but let him win. You should have fought, laughed, and lightened up on the needling, but he does have to get over it. Having a little familarity with judo, not sure I buy the whole scenario, but if you won, lighten up. .


----------

